
The Starter Tutorial for AWK - ristem
https://www.tutorialdocs.com/article/awk-start-tutorial.html
======
Annatar
I constantly write full-blown applications and engines in AWK: small, with
minimal memory requirements and runs like a bandit. Truly one of the most
ingenious and practical programming languages ever made, and with AWKA it can
be compiled into a machine code binary executable for anywhere from 20 to 100%
increase in speed.

The AWK programming language book by the authors of the language, featured
here many times:

[https://archive.org/download/pdfy-
MgN0H1joIoDVoIC7/The_AWK_P...](https://archive.org/download/pdfy-
MgN0H1joIoDVoIC7/The_AWK_Programming_Language.pdf)

AWKA:

[https://github.com/noyesno/awka](https://github.com/noyesno/awka)

